# Magnetic Lamp Base $7.99



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

75 Watt Magnetic Base Light , might come in handy in the shop


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi tommy,

i think i posted this earlier in the day!


----------

